# Verkaufe ein 24 Seven V26 Bike



## GügelT (7. April 2008)

Hallo allerseits, 

Verkaufe ein 24 Seven Bike, welches kaum gefahren wurde und im hervorragendem Zustand ist, aus dem Raum Forchheim.

Bei Interesse, hier im Forum oder an:

[email protected]


----------



## GügelT (23. April 2008)

GügelT schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> Verkaufe ein 24 Seven Bike, welches kaum gefahren wurde und im hervorragendem Zustand ist, aus dem Raum Forchheim.
> 
> ...



AKTUELL AUCH EIN PAAR PICS IN MEINEM PROFIL!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

